# Harvest tec bale ID system



## leenertshay (Mar 17, 2010)

Is any one using this ID system in their operation? I ran across it tonight I think its pretty neat but not sure if it would be worth the cost and the hassle of it all. Heres the link to it http://www.harvesttec.com/agco/bale_identification.html


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty slick ain't it? They were supposedly working on a system for round bales as well.

Not sure what the cost was, but I'm guessing between 3-5 thousand.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Hate to burst your bubble but don't waste any time with this machine. It is a real case of technology for the sake of technology while not really providing any real world benefits to the typical consumer using a large square baler and moving a large quantity of hay. Unless you move one bale at a time and are making marginal hay, this isn't something I would waste money on.

Can't say enough good about the Harvest Tec moisture sensor and preservative applicator system but the tagger is a joke.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought it would be a useful tool but after getting used to my Gazeeka this season I feel the benefit of marking questionable bales is priceless. That and comparing moisture readings from it and the in chamber sensor told me there is no rhyme or reason for the readings it shows.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

You think the gazeeka is much better than the harvest tec moisture sensor? I like the concept and the paint mark is good but usually you can see a slug. We came to rely on the acid last year in order to get junk hay out of the field and get on with another crop. Luckily our weather makes great hay for us without the acid applicator but it's nice for beating a storm or cleaning up after we get hit.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

At less than a half precent from microwave dryed accuracy it's a winner in my book. The other one I was refering to is a Delmhorst. The only drawback i see with it is the lag time in knowing your given moisture and hitting the preservative. With the sensors clear at the back of the chamber you have made a bale before you know a wet spot in the hay. I don't see how the Harvest Tec can be any better. You would need a sensor right at the pick-up to be spot on for an automatic application system. We can pretty much tell where the wet hay will be (along the fence,headlands when we start baling,low spot with a heavy windrow) so we just put the juice on once we get a baseline. The painted bales are so easy to set aside and put towards the front of the shed or out of the shed completely. As far as using preservative........if any company were to GIVE me all the product I needed for the season.........I still wouldn't use it on every bale. 18 to 20% baled hay is hard to work with, bale spears don't go in or come out easily and keeping them separated takes alot of shed space and babysitting


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

The harvest tec sensors are actually right behind the knotters on top of the chamber. There is a little lag but only a flake or two at most.

The company propaganda about the benefits of baling on stem moisture and using lots of preservative are a joke, fraud almost. The true benefit of any preservative is being able to stay on schedule. Baling green hay at a rate of 10# acid per ton is a great way to lower your margin.

We feed all our marginal hay to our own cows and get to really see how the preservative works and it does work well. Cows seem to like the treated hay, usually we are blending two types as well. Gave it a real test this morning baling some blowouts and cleanup in the rain.


----------

